# Ghrp2, Cjc no dac, HGH frag LOG



## juicyyy91 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey guys what's going on? I'm writing a log for MJ for some of his products I have received today. I am 5'11 226lbs bodybuilder @ around 13-14% Bf. My goal is to reach 250lbs 9% bf. 

My current cycle i am running right now is:
1500mg testosterone enanthate 
600mg trenbolone acetate
50mg anavar ed
50mg proviron ed
100mcg igf-1 lr3 ed

**Now for MJ research product protocol:

Wake-up: 
250mcg ghrp-2
200mcg Cjc no dac 
500mcg HGH frag 176-191
75mcg clenbuterol
1 cap t3/t4 mix

Pre workout:
500mcg HGH frag 176-191

Post workout:
250mcg ghrp-2
200mcg Cjc no dac

Before bedtime:
250mcg ghrp-2
200mcg Cjc no dac

Sunday I will put up a before picture. I have 7 bottles of each peptide, so roughly a little over a months worth and I will update the log daily with my weight, how peptides are making me feel, side effects, gains & pictures.

I was not able to do my morning injections because they just came in the mail so I'm going to do them pre workout instead today.

If you have any questions or comments feel free to ask.
 Thanks,
-juice


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 22, 2014)

So today and tomorrow are off days, today I noticed after taking ghrp2 & Cjc that 1/2 hr after taking had extreme hunger. I slept all the way through the night last night. ( I never sleep more than 3-4 hours at a time). So sleep was awesome! Also this morning after breakfast took a 2 hour nap. So far so good. Yesterday's workout my strength increased a good amount about 30lbs per lift easy. Starting Monday I'll have pics up and will log my workouts. Thanks


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

The hunger is def the ghrp... I'm not too fond of peps. They usually don't work for me... As for sleep, as soon as the tren kicks in you'll wanna grab some melatonin or NyQuil. It usually doesn't mess with my sleep now but the first few times it was hell on my sleep. Good luck with your run man


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been on the tren for like 10 weeks now


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

Then you might be one of the few that responds very well to tren bro. Usually all the sleep problems kick in around wk3-4 for me


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 22, 2014)

I wake up every 3 hours usually, my gf wakes me up and I'm up for a hour or two.... It's ****ing annoying


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea same here. Wakes me to tell me I'm sweating like a pig. And that's with the window open and the fan on full blast. Hell I have to wash my sheets every other day


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 22, 2014)

Lmao here it's 30 degrees bro and I have my AC on 63 and she has like 5 blankets on her and I'm laying there with just my boxers


----------



## shenky (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm usually laying with one blanket, and sometimes that's too much and my gf is wrapped up like a burrito and still cold. Heh. Tren hasn't affected my sleep too much, though. I sleep shitty regardless.


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 25, 2014)

Been really sick the last few days will resume with log tomorrow have some kind of stomach bug


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 25, 2014)

A lot of people don't throw in the frag, just wanted to hear your reasoning behind it


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 25, 2014)

juicyyy91 said:


> I wake up every 3 hours usually, my gf wakes me up and I'm up for a hour or two.... It's ****ing annoying



i am an insomniac, i sleep in short sleep cycles..

I get 2-3 each night, 2-3hrs each.  Wake up for at least 30min in between.  Id really give breathing techniques a good go.  It has allowed me to drop 30mg of temazepam which is the most potent sleep drug ive ever used.  

for all you tren guys, breathe threw your nose, out the mouth.  Really really focus and I am able to get back to sleep much faster after waking up 2/3 times every night.......for about 8/10yrs now.  strong mental concentration is it.


----------



## juicyyy91 (Nov 25, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i am an insomniac, i sleep in short sleep cycles..
> 
> I get 2-3 each night, 2-3hrs each.  Wake up for at least 30min in between.  Id really give breathing techniques a good go.  It has allowed me to drop 30mg of temazepam which is the most potent sleep drug ive ever used.
> 
> for all you tren guys, breathe threw your nose, out the mouth.  Really really focus and I am able to get back to sleep much faster after waking up 2/3 times every night.......for about 8/10yrs now.  strong mental concentration is it.


Thanks for the advice. If my Gf didn't wake up all the time I can sleep thru the whole night... I don't need any sleep meds anymore I use to take xanax and sniff a bunch of 30's to fall asleep lol.. now I dint need any meds


----------



## juicyyy91 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok so been very busy with family and my kid.. I'm already up 7 lbs from the day I started. Recovery is very good, and sleep has been awesome!! I am leaning out nicely and the HGH frag is making me sweat like a hog while I'm lifting.. my strength has gone up about another15-20lbs per lift and my hair and nails are growing very fast. Only thing I do not like so far is one of these peptides are giving me crazy headaches. And when I'm eating my jaw gets so pumped I have to stop for a few mins lol.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 2, 2014)

Great to hear.  I may be doing a similar run soon.


----------



## juicyyy91 (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay so today I weighed myself... 234lbs!!! Strength is up , chest pressing 325@2 reps after doing 7 set's.. this is my second month working out again


----------



## juicyyy91 (Dec 4, 2014)

So this morning I dosed ghrp2 @ 250 mcg... Trying to find out what's giving me headaches. And it is the ghrp2! Anyone else experience this side effect?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2014)

juicyyy91 said:


> So this morning I dosed ghrp2 @ 250 mcg... Trying to find out what's giving me headaches. And it is the ghrp2! Anyone else experience this side effect?



drop it for 1wk.  i bet u feel better


----------

